# step by step hydrocal structure kit tutorial



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you ever wanted to try a hydrocal kit but you did know where to start? I've written an easy to understand, step by step illustrated guide that will walk you through the entire process. The kit in the build is our Addams One HO kit but the process is basically the regardless of the model or scale.










Find the entire how to guide here;

http://www.downtowndeco.biz/site/?p=901

We're running two special offers this week to all that might want to give one of these kits a try. The first special is buy any 3 of our HO or N Scale kits & we'll throw in one our "Bingo's Pool Hall" kits at no charge. The other special is buy one of the Addams One kits in HO or N Scale (so you can follow the tutorial) and I'll throw in a free set of our weathered concrete sidewalks. Free shipping to the US Mainland as well.

Take advantage of the special at our site www.downtowndeco.com or just give me a call at the shop. Our new number is 406-821-0181.

Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------

